# UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION*
Date: 3/1/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Nationwide Arena (Columbus, Ohio)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*


[20-4-0] *Anderson Silva* vs. *Dan Henderson* [22-6-0] - *UFC Middleweight Championship*

*Silva's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Rich Franklin (Win - TKO)
vs. Nate Marquardt (Win - TKO)
vs. Travis Lutter (Win - Verbal Submission)

*Henderson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Quinton Jackson (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Wanderlei Silva (Win - KO)
vs. Vitor Belfort (Win - Unanimous Decision)



[11-3-1] *Cheick Kongo* vs. *Heath Herring* [27-13-0]

*Kongo's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Mirko Cro Cop (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Assuerio Silva (Win - Majority Decision)
vs. Carmelo Marrero (Loss - Split Decision)

*Herring's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Brad Imes (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jake O'Brien (Loss - Unanimous Decision)



[21-4-0] *Yushin Okami* vs. *Evan Tanner* [32-6-0]

*Okami's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jason MacDonald (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Mike Swick (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Tanner's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Justin Levens (Win - Submission)
vs. David Loiseau (Loss - TKO)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - TKO)



[12-6-0] *Alessio Sakara* vs. *Chris Leben* [17-4-0] 

*Sakara's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. James Lee (Win - TKO)
vs. Houston Alexander (Loss - TKO)
vs. Victor Valimaki (Win - TKO)

*Lebens's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Terry Martin (Win - KO)
vs. Kalib Starnes (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jason MacDonald (Loss - Submission)



[15-2-0] *Jon Fitch* vs. *Chris Wilson* [13-3-0]

*Fitch's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Diego Sanchez (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Roan Carneiro (Win - Submission)
vs. Luigi Fioravanti (Win - Submission)

*Wilson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Derrick Noble (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Ray Steinbeiss (Win - Submission)
vs. Rory Markham (Win - TKO)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*


[11-5-0] *Andrei Arlovski* vs. *Jake O'Brien* [10-0-0]

*Arlovski's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Fabricio Werdum (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Marcio Cruz (Win - KO)
vs. Tim Sylvia (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*O'Brien's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Heath Herring (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Josh Shockman (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Kristof Midoux (Win - TKO)



[9-2-0] *Josh Koscheck* vs. *Dustin Hazelett* [10-3-0]

*Koscheck's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Georges St-Pierre (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Diego Sanchez (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jeff Joslin (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Hazelett's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jonathan Goulet (Win - Submission)
vs. Steven Lynch (Win - Submission)
vs. Diego Saraiva (Win - Unanimous Decision)



[17-2-0] *Diego Sanchez* vs. *David Bielkheden* [12-5-0]

*Sanchez's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Jon Fitch (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Josh Koscheck (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Joe Riggs (Win - KO)

*Bielkheden's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Nikola Matic (Win - TKO)
vs. Lubormir Roumenov (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Mitsuhiro Ishida (Loss - Unanimous Decision)



[11-3-0] *Jorge Gurgel* vs. *John Halverson* [16-5-0]

*Gurgel's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Alvin Robinson (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Diego Saraiva (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Danny Abbadi (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Halverson's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Bryce Teager (Win - Submission)
vs. Sam Jackson (Win - Submission)
vs. Tom Ahrens (Win - Submission)



[6-4-0] *Luke Cummo* vs. *Luigi Fioravanti* [11-3-0]

*Cummo's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Edilberto de Oliveira (Win - TKO)
vs. Josh Haynes (Win - KO)
vs. Jonathan Goulet (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*Fioravanti's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Frank Camacho (Win - TKO)
vs. Forrest Petz (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jon Fitch (Loss - Submission)


----------


On Saturday, March 1st, the UFC returns to Columbus, Ohio & The Nationwide Arena for UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION!

UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson "The Spider" Silva clashes with PRIDE Middleweight Champion Dan Henderson, to unify the titles...and FINALLY answer the question: "Who is the best middleweight fighter on the planet?"

AND....in what promises to be a stand-up war, heavyweight wrecking machine Cheick Kongo, coming off the biggest win of his career against Mirko Cro Cop, must now battle the hard-hitting "Texas Crazy Horse" Heath Herring!

Also on this card, the long-awaited return of one of the UFC's premier heavyweight competitors, as "The Pitbull" Andrei Arlovski returns to the octagon again undefeated "Irish" Jake O'Brien. Also on this card are big names: Jon Fitch, Chris Leben, the returning Evan Tanner & Yushin Okami.

Not to mention, Ultimate Fighter alums making their returns to action, as we'll see Josh Koscheck & Diego Sanchez back in the octagon! What a night it will be on February 2nd, for UFC 82: PRIDE OF A CHAMPION!


----------



## Iceman™ (Dec 31, 2007)

Honestly, this is going to be good. With Silva's standup and Henderson's all around ability, this should be an even bout.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

It will be nice to see Evan back in the cage again. War Evan Tanner.....I hope he brings his Grizzly Adams beard to the ring. lol


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

I think it's kinda lame if you are sporting them both as champions and you make a poster with only Anderson wearing a belt. I know Pride was closed but I still think that Dan should be wearing the Pride belt in the picture.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Why is Gurgel on the main card? he is one of the worst fighters in the ufc .

Cmon Hendo , Fitch and Koscheck!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Lets go Silva, his stand up will be too much for hendo. Hopefully hendo doesn't lay and pray to a victory.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

kilik said:


> Why is Gurgel on the main card? he is one of the worst fighters in the ufc .
> 
> Cmon Hendo , Fitch and Koscheck!!


I agree that last fight of Gurgels was a joke. Yeah he displayed great Jiu-Jitsu in the first round, but he did nothing with it and then just got mauled when they came back for the next round. Otherwise this looks pretty dang good, Anderson Silva/Dan Henderson, Jon Fitch/Akihiro Gono, Evan Tanner/Yushin Okami are all matches I want to see and even Kosheck/Hazelett. Will be staying up to watch this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> I agree that last fight of Gurgels was a joke. Yeah he displayed great Jiu-Jitsu in the first round, but he did nothing with it and then just got mauled when they came back for the next round. Otherwise this looks pretty dang good, Anderson Silva/Dan Henderson, Jon Fitch/Akihiro Gono, Evan Tanner/Yushin Okami are all matches I want to see and even Kosheck/Hazelett. Will be staying up to watch this one. :thumbsup:


Yep us british fans have to stay up until 3 am lol but atleast ufc 80 is in the uk.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm honestly sick of Pride vs UFC talk. I don't care anymore.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Come on Hendo! And Gono, but I am pretty sure he is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Henderson by Unanimous Decision


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Hell yea I'm definately going to see this live...it will be my second time seeing Anderson fight live! I can't wait! Tanner vs Okami should be sweet. And Fitch vs Gono has potential to be sweet and I will be rooting for Gono but I'm pretty sure Fitch is just a nightmare matchup for him. Oh well, I get to see Anderson again in a huge title fight and the return of Evan Tanner!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Hell yea I'm definately going to see this live...it will be my second time seeing Anderson fight live! I can't wait! Tanner vs Okami should be sweet. And Fitch vs Gono has potential to be sweet and I will be rooting for Gono but I'm pretty sure Fitch is just a nightmare matchup for him. Oh well, I get to see Anderson again in a huge title fight and the return of Evan Tanner!


Take pics for me please!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I will try really hard to get pics this time. Last time we went to the one in Cincy our digital camera died on us and our cell phone cam only got ONE decent pic. It was of Rich in his corner in front of his "American Fighter" Banner while Buffer was announcing his name. One measly pic. I even met Jason McDonald in the hall and saw Frank Trigg outside screaming at some guys and I didn't get pics of either of them  This year I'm bringing extra batteries for the digital camera.

I've never posted this yet but I guess here's a good opportunity, for any Rich fans out there I guess....


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

sweet mad rep if you do


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Really looking foward to this event. Im a huge Hendo and Spider fan. Going to be a great fight!!! Think Hendo will out a victory.

Also looking foward to the Fitch fight.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i believe that hendo is gonna win


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Henderson/Silva is going to be one of the best fights in MMA history IMO. Their styles clash nicely and their camps have been going head to head recently. Henderson's control of his opponent is unmatched and Silva's striking is superb. 

Ordinarily I would never comment on a fighters looks, but Koscheck better come with a shaved head...his hair and its color is bothersome to me.

The card looks very good so far.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Koscheck's hair is awesome.

Kos should defeat Hazeltt then move onto Hughes/Fitch.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Henderson-Silva alone makes this PPV worth buying. A dream matchup come true. Excellent clash of styles. If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on Hendo even though I'm a huge Spider fan. 

I'm also jacked to see the return of Evan Tanner. 

Lastly, I'm looking forward to Fitch securing another victory and being given a title shot hopefully against GSP, so Rush can finally put an end to his little win streak.


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

I think silva is going to take it. also... having jon fitch on a card makes me a happy dude.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Henderson vs Silva is the biggest MW fight in the history of the sport. Can't wait to see it.

It will be interesting to see Fitch, Cummo and Lutter too.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Am thrilled to see fitch fighting again i will definitely watch this fight.... id order this ppv .. Yahoooo.. plus hendo vs silva... if silva wins against hendo he will hold on to the title for a LONG LONG Time. not unless he goes up.


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

Henderson -vs- Silva.....what a fight!!! I will have to see this one also. Henderson is tough as angle iron and Silva with those knees.....WOW...this will be great. How can a man get those knees that high up and maintain the balance he does. I think Silva is a class act and I always enjoy watching talented people behave with class. I really repect that. Two champions at each other on the "tops" of their games. Wish more fights of this caliber could happen.

dragonfly61:thumb01:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow i cant believe gurgel is in the main card and travis lutter isnt.:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Hendo vs. The Spider*

...Wow is this gonna be a very interesting fight. Dan going to 185 is gonna be amazing. We all have seen Dan's power. He gave 205 Rampage a good run for his money. Dan at 185 will be a lean, supreme badass. Dan's world class Wrestling and cockstrong power is without a doubt going to be Anderson Silva's biggest test by far. If Dan gets his exchange/takedown attempts, Anderson will be in deep trouble. Anderson's Jiu Jitsu is good we all know that, but Silva had a hard time shaking off Travis Lutter when he had top position in their fight, until Silva starting dropping elbows. As for Anderson...I would give the striking advantage to him. His accuracy is off the hook. If Silva can stuff Dan's TD attempts and avoid getting tagged by Dan, he has a good chance to win. Nate Marquardt is a huge, strong Middleweight. Silva took care of him easily with his pinpoint accuracy. So...you never know. I'm picking Hendo to win. I just think he'll be too much for Silva to handle. Dan's heavy hands can certainly put Anderson to sleep. Well we'll just have to see.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll be rooting for Hendo and Koscheck to win there fights, Gono vs Fitch and Tanner vs Okami may the best man win, could be some good fights on this card, Koscheck vs Hazelett is a bit of a mis match really, Kos should have no problems here.

Silva vs Henderson
Tanner vs Okami
Fitch vs Gono

Im real looking forward to these 3.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Silva Vs Henderson should be brilliant. I really hope Koscheck gets a beating as I despise the guy.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

They outta take Gurgels fight off of the main card and put Lutters fight on it, he has given Silva his hardest fight in the UFC thus far afterall, of course they both had problems going into it but thats okay. I'd much rather see Travis Lutter fight than Jorge Gurgel.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

How is Gurgel even in the UFC, let alone on the Main Card. Unreal.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, I am really pumped for this card. Silva vs Hendo is going to rock and will either solidify my belief that Silva is one of the most dangerous fighters in the world or open up the MW division to some crazy fights (Hendo vs Franklin anyone?)

Okami vs Tanner interests me. Will Tanner come back with his old drive? Will he be able to beat this physically strong fighter or will he have issues with him?

Kongo vs Herring is gonna be an all out brawl or a quick sub by Herring. Either way I dig it.

Fitch vs Gono. I'm not a big fan of Gono, but he is tough and will put up a good fight against Fitch. Fitch is fighting which means this is gonna be good.

Kos vs Hazelett is the only fight I don't really care about, but hopefully Kos comes out trying to finish.

This is gonna be a really good card!


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow what a freakin card!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm VERY excited for Gono vs. Fitch. I'll be pulling for Jon, but people highly underrate Gono's abilities and its gonna be a tough fight for Fitch, if not even a step up from Diego.


----------



## holdenw1 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Henderson gets another shot?*

Didn't Henderson fight for the Light Heavyweight title in his LAST fight?

Why should he get back to back title shots in his FIRST 2 fights in the UFC? I think that Henderson is a good fighter and everything but it just isn't fair. Make him fight at least one middleweight contender before he goes at Silva.

The middlewight division is DEEP. I wanna see Henderson earn his shot.


----------



## holdenw1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't Henderson fight for the Light Heavyweight title in his LAST fight?

Why should he get back to back title shots in his FIRST 2 fights in the UFC? I think that Henderson is a good fighter and everything but it just isn't fair. Make him fight at least one middleweight contender before he goes at Silva.

The middlewight division is DEEP. I wanna see Henderson earn his shot


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

holdenw1 said:


> Why should he get back to back title shots in his FIRST 2 fights in the UFC?


Because he was the Pride champion in both weight classes. It's part of the title unification formalities after the UFC bought Pride.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

holdenw1 said:


> Didn't Henderson fight for the Light Heavyweight title in his LAST fight?
> 
> Why should he get back to back title shots in his FIRST 2 fights in the UFC? I think that Henderson is a good fighter and everything but it just isn't fair. Make him fight at least one middleweight contender before he goes at Silva.
> 
> The middlewight division is DEEP. I wanna see Henderson earn his shot


Who else do you think deserves a title shot?


----------



## holdenw1 (Jan 9, 2008)

How bout the last fighter that silva lost to, Okami. Okami's a rising star.

Or make Henderson at least fight Okami before Silva. Don't get me wrong, I like Henderson but c'mon, 2 title shots as your first two fights in the UFC? what's that?

Mirko had more hype coming in and he had to fight some stiff and then Gonzaga on top of that before they would even consider him (we know how that turned out). It's like Dana White's saying, "Shit, we thought you were gonna beat Rampage. Try Silva instead."

If Henderson loses this fight, I'd put him at the bottom of the list in Middleweight and make him beat every big name and rising star before getting another shot.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

holdenw1 said:


> How bout the last fighter that silva lost to, Okami. Okami's a rising star.
> 
> Or make Henderson at least fight Okami before Silva. Don't get me wrong, I like Henderson but c'mon, 2 title shots as your first two fights in the UFC? what's that?
> 
> ...


The UFC doesn't apparently want Okami to get a title shot otherwise he would have had one by now. I think this might be due to the fact that he isn't very exciting to watch.
Henderson vs Okami would, for lack of a better word, suck. I like Henderson, but he isn't exactly known for trying to finish his fights. Couple that with Okami just neutralizing him, it becomes 15 minutes of "Wow this was kind of a let down". 
Mirko didn't have the Pride HW belt. Henderson has the WW one, which is essentially the MW belt for the UFC's weight classes. 
Henderson at the bottom of the MW's? Maybe, he doesn't really seem as good at this weight, granted there isn't a big talent pool. If he loses, I'm hoping a)Horn somehow comes back with a vengeance or b) Dana lets Lindland come back. Otherwise Silva will reign and demolish everyone for a looooong time.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well horn already got dominated by silva once so not sure how the second time would go.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow Tanner vs Okami is supposed to be on this card??!! Haha sweet!!! I just got three tickets to it. I can't freakin wait to go. Hendo vs Silva is gonna be amazing. :thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

holdenw1 said:


> How bout the last fighter that silva lost to, Okami. Okami's a rising star.


Let's not forget that Silva lost to Okami by disqualification after he knocked out Okami with a kick while on the ground. I's not like Okami kicked his ass or something.

Still, it seems to be the general consensus on this forum that they will give Okami a title shot next if Silva beats Hendo, and why not, it's not like they'll have anyone else to give it to.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

this is gonna be good because henderson is really well rounded and so is silva its hard to pick a winner. its good to see evan tanner back to


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

How does this guy know that these fights are going to happen? I don't think this is a good match up for Anderson Silva, Henderson is too strong, ground and pound win for Hendo. 

When is Fitch going to get a shot at the belt?! He is going to walk thru Gono. Kongo and Herring huh...Hmm thats a tough one I am going out on a limb on this one and say Herring by KO. 

If Tanner is really comming back I think that is awsome, that guy is a great fighter! It will be a close split decision VS a tough Okami. Kos VS Haslett, Haslett has not really proved himself it is going to be a rough night for him for sure.

Undercard bouts
Cummo VS Fioravanti: Luigi is too strong, unanimous decision in a boring fight
Gurgel VS Halverson? Who the hell is Halverson?
Lutter Vs. ?: Whoever it is I take Lutter, Submission


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MC_chillzilla said:


> I dotn see why they are still calling hendo the pride champion!
> 
> 
> His fight with jackson was a unification fight which means jackson is now the pride champ and hendo lost his title.


He was the champion in 2 different weight classes in pride. What is the equal to the lightheavy and middleweight division in the UFC. So it is another unification bout.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bros...excellent points*

...Yeah...I was wondering why Hendo is called Pride Champion? But you have to admit 1 thing...as I mentioned, Hendo dropping to 185 with his cockstrong power is worth seeing regardless of the belt situation. He gave 205 Rampage a good run for his money. Really...everybody knows they wanna see Hendo & Spider bang. Who doesn't?:confused02:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Yeah...I was wondering why Hendo is called Pride Champion? But you have to admit 1 thing...as I mentioned, Hendo dropping to 185 with his cockstrong power is worth seeing regardless of the belt situation. He gave 205 Rampage a good run for his money. Really...everybody knows they wanna see Hendo & Spider bang. Who doesn't?:confused02:


I think Henderson is more of a threat in the WW division. I don't think he's a natural LHW.

I'm super psyched to see Herring go at it with Kongo!!!!

I hope Herring beats him and gets to fight Tim Sylvia (if / when he loses to Big Nog). I think that would be a fun match-up. Battle of the Heavywieght Hairstyles!!!


----------



## ultfighter (Jan 14, 2008)

I love that Tanner is back, that is awesome. As for the hendo silva fight, thats going to be insane; but im putting my money on hendo deff!


----------



## TRENT205 (Jan 17, 2008)

true that what the **** eh? should both be wearing a belt!


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

i cant see Silva gettin beat, i think he will be too slick for hendo!

also just thinkin, is henderson the first fighter to get a title shot coming off a loss?!! lol


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

i think so...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

T-man said:


> i cant see Silva gettin beat, i think he will be too slick for hendo!
> 
> also just thinkin, is henderson the first fighter to get a title shot coming off a loss?!! lol


Never heard of Randy Couture?


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

lol true, my apologies, well hendo is one of a few, any others??


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

T-man said:


> lol true, my apologies, well hendo is one of a few, any others??


Probably, but you are right, there are only a few. But Hendo is obviously a special case seeing as they are trying to unify the belts.


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

holdenw1 said:


> How bout the last fighter that silva lost to, Okami. Okami's a rising star.
> 
> Or make Henderson at least fight Okami before Silva. Don't get me wrong, I like Henderson but c'mon, 2 title shots as your first two fights in the UFC? what's that?
> 
> ...



i think someone already mentioned this but okami definately didnt beat silva. he won the fight yes. but by disqualification by an amazing kick lol. set those 2 up again and silva would seriously destroy okami. i think okami is still shitting his pants after losing 400 million brain cells from last time they met.


----------



## Rob Emerson (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man this is going to be a good one fellas!!


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

dana white confirmed that andrei arlovski will be fighting on this card, most likely against jake o'brien. remember, o'brien was the guy who got rocked by heath herring's jabs. cant wait to see this brutal KO


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

flourhead said:


> dana white confirmed that andrei arlovski will be fighting on this card, most likely against jake o'brien. remember, o'brien was the guy who got rocked by heath herring's jabs. cant wait to see this brutal KO


I think heath lost that fight as well.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

whoaaaa fitch's opponent pulled out, who was he supposed to fight i dont remember


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gono.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Why is Fitch on a preliminary bout? This isn't good if he were to win considering he'd be getting a title shot (at least I would assume) after this, wouldn't they want to give him more camera time to build up his title shot?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Apparently Leben vs Sakara is going to be on this card too.
Does anyone else think this is going for an originally good looking card to a great looking card?
I live about 1 hour and 1/2 from the event, I'm seriously considering dishing out the dough to go to it.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

this card has names all over the place but i dunno why they put most of the names against nobodies. Every (most i should say) fight has a big time guy and then a hella random fool wtf!!! Lets do a rundown:
Hendo vs. Silva: Nothing wrong here

Kongo vs. Herring: Loss to nog doesnt matchup with dominating win over Crocop, still will be a competetive match

Arlovski vs. O'Brien: Nothing but a setup for O'Brien, if arlovski wins he doesnt go newhere up or get ne contract leverage but if O'Brien wins Arlovski looks terrible and is out da UFC

Jon Fitch vs. Chris Wilson and Koscheck vs. Hazelett: These two are the biggest wtf matches on the card! Seriously why would Joe Silva put two top contenders in the STACKED welterweight division against two cans??? moreso that one of these fights is going the way of the prelims. These two should be fighting eachother seriously
Yushin Okami vs. Evan Tanner: Gonna be a great fight no complaints

Diego Sanchez vs. beilkheden???: Another very popular guy going to the prelims when terrible fights like Eddie sanchez vs. Palalie make the main cards for other events

Chris Leben vs. Sakara: Good fight but again why is Joe silva loading the prelims with good fight that ppl wont even get to see 

In conclusion Joe silva needs to spread the good fighters out and maybe just maybe give top contenders like fitch the fights they deserve...end of rant


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Fitch/Wilson will be on the main card, according to some sites. Koschecks fight looks to be going on the prelims.

By the way just because they are new and havent fought in the UFC and you havent heard of them, doesn't mean they're cans.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea, just ask Keith Jardine.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Fitch/Wilson will be on the main card, according to some sites. Koschecks fight looks to be going on the prelims.
> 
> By the way just because they are new and havent fought in the UFC and you havent heard of them, doesn't mean they're cans.


Ya but seriously in fitch's situation he should be fighting another contender not someone new seeing as he is widely considered to be the #1 contender, same goes for kos. going from GSP to an unheard of like hazelett shouldnt happen


----------



## mltd21 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome match up. i predict an early stoppage as probably all of here do, i HIGHLY doubt this fight will go the distance (than again i said the same for liddell vs. jardine and liddell vs. silva). i give the ground advantage to dan of course, and the stand up to silva, but silva shudnt get to careless with the clinch, cuz if u watch dans HL reels, he swings for the fences when in the clinch and with the greco roman background, that puts a lot of problems for silva, so he shudnt just chill there and throw knees cuz he might get caught, and we obviously now know dans got power in his hits considering he KO'ed wanderlei and even chuck cudnt


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess I'm the only person who doesn't see HENDERSON losing this fight.

I know Anderson Silva is great. Not taking anything away from him. I just think that Hendo is the worst match up possible for Silva.

Here's my breakdown...

Stand-Up: Although Silva has destroyed everyone he has faced in the UFC standing up, he hasn't fought anyone with as good a stand-up game as Hendo yet. Not to mention the fact that Hendo has never been KO'd, or even really rocked for that matter. If he can stand with Wanderlei (and knock him out, too) he can do it to Anderson Silva.

Clinch: As good as Silva is in the clinch, I don't think he's as good as Hendo. Silva uses the thai clinch, and Hendo uses more of a wrestling clinch. Look at his fight with Rampage...he had him pressed up against the cage for a lot of that fight. How is he gonna have trouble with a lanky guy like Silva? He won't. Watch out for Henderson's great knees to the quad, here. They're something special.

Ground: Henderson takes it, hands down. Granted, both times he's been stopped, it was via submission (armbars). But, those losses were to the Nog brothers. One of which is fighting Tim Sylvia this weekend. So yeah, a heavyweight can submit him, but not Silva. Sorry.

With all that said, I'm 100% behind Henderson, regardless of Silva's skills. I think this is a nightmare match-up for Silva. 

Dan Henderson - New Middleweight Champion.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> I guess I'm the only person who doesn't see HENDERSON losing this fight.
> 
> I know Anderson Silva is great. Not taking anything away from him. I just think that Hendo is the worst match up possible for Silva.
> 
> ...


Dan would be dumb to stand with anderson. Just because he can stand with wandy doesn't mean he can stand with anderson. Wandy leaves his face open alot and get gets hit in his face alot just watch the fight again. Anderson does not leave his face open and rarely gets hit in the face. The type of wild swinging puncher dan is, is the kind of strike anderson feeds off of. BTW anderson has never been ko'd or even come close to getting into any kind of trouble when standing so what makes you think a striker like dan is going to do it as well.

Just cause he has a good wrestling clinch doesn't automatically mean it is better than anderson's muay thai clinch. When the fight does hit the ground i don't see dan being able to do anything, silva has one of the most active guards in mma just ask nate about it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> or even come close to getting into any kind of trouble when standing


I don't agree with the guy you quoted on much, but I would just like to point out a certain Ryo Chonan schooled Anderson with badass Karate legkicks.
Obviously Anderson wasnt the fighter he is now then, just thought I'd point that out.

Oh and Hendo for the win.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw that fight, anderson was in no trouble when he was standing, he may not have been winning in some peoples eyes but ryo was no were close to finishing silva standing. Plus silva had a broken foot before going into that fight.

Check these two links:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUltqxzYOb4
and
http://www.subfighter.com/article2563.html


> *You had already faced Chonan and you saw how his game is. What do you think about his fight against Paulão?*
> He is a guy whos game has grown. If you do a tough fight with him, he loses, but if you allows him to grown in his fight he will attack. But he is not a very expressive fighter, Paulão is better.
> 
> *What did you make wrong in that fight?*
> At that fight I wasn't so well trained, my foot was broken. I wasn't with the experience that I had. I am better on the ground, I am better in all the details.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

yorT said:


> Dan would be dumb to stand with anderson. Just because he can stand with wandy doesn't mean he can stand with anderson. Wandy leaves his face open alot and get gets hit in his face alot just watch the fight again. Anderson does not leave his face open and rarely gets hit in the face. The type of wild swinging puncher dan is, is the kind of strike anderson feeds off of. BTW anderson has never been ko'd or even come close to getting into any kind of trouble when standing so what makes you think a striker like dan is going to do it as well.
> 
> Just cause he has a good wrestling clinch doesn't automatically mean it is better than anderson's muay thai clinch. When the fight does hit the ground i don't see dan being able to do anything, silva has one of the most active guards in mma just ask nate about it.


Obviously, this is a matter of opinion, and not fact. But I think Wanderlei would knock Anderson out too. Rampage has stated that Hendo is one of the hardest punchers he's been hit by, second to Kevin Randleman.

And to be honest, Anderson hasn't fought anyone on the level of Henderson yet.

My comment about the clinch was used as an example to show that Hendo won't be in any danger inside Anderson's clinch.

There's also the fact that Hendo simply outsizes Silva. He was able to stay on top of Rampage for a lot of their fight, as well. By that logic, I don't see him having trouble with Silva.

Also, we've never seen Anderson get pressed, and have his heart and will tested. To be honest, I don't think he has much. And when a guy is so used to dominating his opponent, like Anderson usually does, he's not ready defensively. Anderson is likely training offensively for this fight, rather than defensively, which would be a huge mistake, because he WILL be the one in defensive mode for most of this fight. He simply won't be ready for what Henderson brings to the table.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Obviously, this is a matter of opinion, and not fact. But I think Wanderlei would knock Anderson out too. Rampage has stated that Hendo is one of the hardest punchers he's been hit by, second to Kevin Randleman.


I can't find the link but when anderson was training with chute boxe him and wandy would spar and anderson would always get the better of him. And in order to get hit hard you have to get hit first, it is hard for a lot people to hit anderson because he has such good head movement. Anderson isn't going to sit in the pocket and exchange blows with henderson like rampage and wandy did. 



> There's also the fact that Hendo simply outsizes Silva. He was able to stay on top of Rampage for a lot of their fight, as well. By that logic, I don't see him having trouble with Silva.


Yeh maybe cause in the rampage fight he was over 205 lbs but he is going to be fight at 185 not 205. BTW anderson cuts around 15 lbs to make 185.



> Also, we've never seen Anderson get pressed, and have his heart and will tested. To be honest, I don't think he has much. And when a guy is so used to dominating his opponent, like Anderson usually does, he's not ready defensively. Anderson is likely training offensively for this fight, rather than defensively, which would be a huge mistake, because he WILL be the one in defensive mode for most of this fight. He simply won't be ready for what Henderson brings to the table.


If you press anderson he will hit you hard, he prays on people that come towards him. Have you not watched anderson fight? He is a counter striker and picks his shots and doesn't go in swinging and hopes he connects like henderson does. He is only offensive when he is finishing his fights.

Everything you said in the last paragraph has absolutely no backing on it, you act like he is some naive fighter and only trains muay thai and has no respect for his opponents skills.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Also, we've never seen Anderson get pressed, and have his heart and will tested. To be honest, I don't think he has much. And when a guy is so used to dominating his opponent, like Anderson usually does, he's not ready defensively. Anderson is likely training offensively for this fight, rather than defensively, which would be a huge mistake, because he WILL be the one in defensive mode for most of this fight. He simply won't be ready for what Henderson brings to the table.


How can you say Anderson won't train defensivley for this fight. He is a counter puncher, they train to be on the defensive. Silva waits for you to make a mistake and then pounces on it. If you want to swing wildly at Silva, he can pick you apart. He has one of the best jabs in MMA and can keep people at a distants with it. And if you want to take him down, you are going to have to get close enough to get hit. Or if you go to take him down, you run the risk of going in to his clinch. And thats not a great place to be, ask Franklin. Dan is a good wrestler with a good clinch, but he isn't a great striker. He throws bombs and hopes they land.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> I saw that fight, anderson was in no trouble when he was standing, he may not have been winning in some peoples eyes but ryo was no were close to finishing silva standing. Plus silva had a broken foot before going into that fight.
> 
> Check these two links:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUltqxzYOb4
> ...


I really hope that isn't a link to the Josh barnett comments video or one of the many "Miracle comeback sub" HLs lol.
The fact is Anderson did have trouble with Chonan in the standup, he couldn't defend those leg kicks well. Just because you aren't clse to finishing your opponent doesn't mean they aren't having trouble, which anderson clearly was.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I really hope that isn't a link to the Josh barnett comments video or one of the many "Miracle comeback sub" HLs lol.
> The fact is Anderson did have trouble with Chonan in the standup, he couldn't defend those leg kicks well. Just because you aren't clse to finishing your opponent doesn't mean they aren't having trouble, which anderson clearly was.


I didn't say he wasn't having trouble i was saying he was never in trouble in the stand up as far as getting finished. Ryo was backing up almost the entire fight and silva was never close to being finished until he got that amazing sub put on him.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

yorT said:


> you act like he is some naive fighter and only trains muay thai and has no respect for his opponents skills.


In my opinion, that pretty much sums him up in a nutshell. I DO think he has no respest, for anyone he fights, really. Even after he got on his knees and bowed to Franklin after their second fight. It was completely phony, completely fabricated for the cameras, and purposely trying to gain a cheer or two from the American fans, who most of which, don't like him.

Either way, time will tell. Obviously we both have our opinions. I believe Dan can force Anderson to make some mistakes, that's all.

Keep in mind, this is my favorite fighter vs your favorite fighter. Think either of us is gonna give ground on this? I think not.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> In my opinion, that pretty much sums him up in a nutshell. I DO think he has no respest, for anyone he fights, really. Even after he got on his knees and bowed to Franklin after their second fight. It was completely phony, completely fabricated for the cameras, and purposely trying to gain a cheer or two from the American fans, who most of which, don't like him.
> 
> Either way, time will tell. Obviously we both have our opinions. I believe Dan can force Anderson to make some mistakes, that's all.
> 
> Keep in mind, this is my favorite fighter vs your favorite fighter. Think either of us is gonna give ground on this? I think not.


He's phony and fake?? He is one of the most classiest fighters out right now. He never talks crap in the pre-fight interviews or talks about how much better than the fighter he is fighting is. Please show me one interview were he is being disrespectful to any person or fighter.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> In my opinion, that pretty much sums him up in a nutshell. I DO think he has no respest, for anyone he fights, really. Even after he got on his knees and bowed to Franklin after their second fight. It was completely phony, completely fabricated for the cameras, and purposely trying to gain a cheer or two from the American fans, who most of which, don't like him.
> 
> Either way, time will tell. Obviously we both have our opinions. I believe Dan can force Anderson to make some mistakes, that's all.
> 
> Keep in mind, this is my favorite fighter vs your favorite fighter. Think either of us is gonna give ground on this? I think not.


Can you provide a valid example of how Anderson Silva doesn't respect the people he fights. The example you used about him and Franklin is very, very questionable. Anderson has the up most respect for everyone he fights. Have you seen any of his fights outside the UFC?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

yorT said:


> I didn't say he wasn't having trouble i was saying he was never in trouble in the stand up as far as getting finished. Ryo was backing up almost the entire fight and silva was never close to being finished until he got that amazing sub put on him.


Well being in trouble doesn't have to mean almost getting finished, and Anderson was losing that fight. I would call that being "in trouble".
And lol it was the josh Barnett comments video.


----------



## kermiha (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope Anderson will win, he is better fighter than henderson


----------



## zazazomg (Feb 3, 2008)

Anderson Silva would win. his pin point accuracy is phenomonal. even though dan henderson is good all around anderson is a black belt juijitsu and great in muy thai.


----------



## slicksta08 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Post Reg UFC 81 ..FRANK Mir Vs BROCK Lesnar*
*
I Don't See Lesnar Losing In Other Way..besides Submission* (unless He Improves)

I Would Love To See Lesnar Vs Sylvia - That Would Be A Great Fight - Lesnar Would Throw Sylvia Around..then Eventualy Mount..and Viscious Ground And Pound By Lesnar!!

*brock Lesnar Vs Tim Sylvia!!
Ufc 86 Stepping Stone**

Lesnar Has Brilliant Fatigue - With That He Is Capable Of Beeing In 1 Of The Greatest Heavyweight Fights Ever!!

His Explosiveness As Soon As The Bell Rong With His Match With Mir..(thats What People Love To See)


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my. This is going to be an AWESOME event. I am extremely excited to see Evan Tanner back. He was and still is one of my favorite fighters. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kermiha (Jan 27, 2008)

zazazomg said:


> Anderson Silva would win. his pin point accuracy is phenomonal. even though dan henderson is good all around anderson is a black belt juijitsu and great in muy thai.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I believe in Silva too, but I'm not going to bet more points that I'm prepared to lose. What a battle I expect it to be. I think many casual fans don't really understand the awesomeness of the two fighters that are going to meet, but what do I care as long as I get to see the fight... I'm not the one getting the PPV revenues anyway.:thumb02:

Herring vs Kongo, many people on this forum don't like this matchup, but I wanted to see them fight even before it was announced, looking forward to that too. I think Kongo is going to take it.

Fitch, Arlovski and Cummo, it'll be great to see them fight, although I'm not crazy about their matchups. And I hope Sakara makes a good MW debut and KOs Leben, that would be fun.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

How'd Kos get knocked down to a prelim?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> How'd Kos get knocked down to a prelim?


Cause he is coming off a loss, plus he's fighting Dustin Hazelett. Not to be a Negative Norman or anything...but...that fight is gonna suck, more than likely.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Kind of sucks Diego dropped to the prelims. I'd rather watch a Diego fight then two shrubs like Sakara and Leben throwing bombs.


----------



## kermiha (Jan 27, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> Herring vs Kongo, many people on this forum don't like this matchup, but I wanted to see them fight even before it was announced, looking forward to that too. I think Kongo is going to take it.


I hope Kongo will win. Kongo is really positive guy. couple of months ago he visited our city and I was surprised about his cool attitude


----------



## sr_roy97 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Another Title Shot?*

I am a Hendo fan...and I completely understand that he held both the Middelweight and Light Heavyweight Title in Pride, but it still just doesn't seem right that he should get two title shots in a row. I think there should have been a couple fights in between his "loss" to Rampage.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

i think its fair, he has both belts and you have to unify them. you can penalize him because hes bad ass and has two belts. i mean damn if it wasnt for dan none of the titles would be unified.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> i think its fair, he has both belts and you have to unify them. you can penalize him because hes bad ass and has two belts. i mean damn if it wasnt for dan none of the titles would be unified.


One of them would because had Dan lost to Wandy, then Wandy would of come in with the belt and fought Rampage again.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

Dana made a point, If henderson loses to Silva whos left in that division that can beat him?


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think the card overall looks pretty promising to say the least plus I am looking forward to seeing okomi in the ring again and even tanner coming back will be interesting.


----------



## miagisan (Nov 30, 2007)

*this is gonna kick ass!!!*

I'm not gonna lie, I haven't seen all of Silva's or Henderson's fights, but the ones I have seen have been great and this should be one of the coolest bouts this year. My opinion of the way this battle will play out based off of the limited knowledge I have would be Anderson ending it in the 3rd via strikes tko(I can't see Silva actually putting Dan to sleep) with henderson not making this easy for silva using his strength to it's fullest advantage to fend off the clinch and get takedowns or Henderson imposing his will on Anderson (wich seems highly unlikely, then again the strength factor seems to be on Dan's side), taking it to the ground and ending it there somewhere in the 3rd or 4th......Any way you slice it this is such a sweet match-up! Oh, and I'm not saying Silva is a slouch on the ground just that from what I've seen of both these fighters wich isn't much,I'm giving Henderson the upper-hand in that category.


----------



## miagisan (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I can understand what your saying but you always have to look at decisions like these from a buisness perspective. A unification title bout with the whole pride vs ufc thang is definitely going to bring in more $$$, and sadly, in the end it seems that everyone bows to the almighty coin.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm watching WEC right now on Versus and they just showed a commercial for UFC 82 and they absolutely 100% said Keith Jardine. What the hell? I looked on UFC.com and nothing and I kinda looked on here and nothing. Anybody know why his name was mentioned? Sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was just thinking; if Herring could throw knees on the ground Kongo wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He can, just not to the head.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I was just thinking; if Herring could throw knees on the ground Kongo wouldn't stand a chance.


If Kongo could throw knees to the groin, Herring wouldn't stand a chance.:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah that's what I was getting at. Herring was really brutal with knees to the head.

I like Herring and apparently he's "more focused" for whatever that's worth. Just hope he comes in with a smart gameplan and takes the w which he can. I rather watch Herring/Nogueira 4 than the inevitability of Kongo being taken down and beaten by Werdum, Gonzaga, Nogueira, Vera, etc.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Heath could do some damage with knee's to the body while in side mount.

Herring could take this fight if he fights smart. 

I'd actually love to see Werdum vs Herring, Terry77.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry but Kongo is going to be very impressive with this fight. Pretty sure he isn't just trainning stand up and i think his tdd is going to look really good. (Just my opinion)


----------



## El Latino (Feb 3, 2008)

This I got to see. In my opinion, he looks awkward and has too much mass muscle to be effective on the ground. just my 2 cents


----------



## chopstickthugz (Dec 2, 2007)

personally dont think Anderson Silva ever faced strong opponent like Hendo, style wise too

Hedo will win 
if he goes for take down with his Greco Roman wrestling then Ground and Pound 
if he doesnt stand up banging up with Anderson Silva, especially in crazy brawling because Silva's strike skills are way too accurate than Hendo
if he is able to connect his bombs... hendo has great knock out power (lucky punch)
if fight goes to 4th round and 5th round because Hendo has a great cardio... he was able to go to close decision with Rampage who is much bigger 

Anderson Silva will win
if he could keep the fight on feet and avoid the big bombs from Hendo
if he could control hedo with Muay Thai clinch along with devastating knees
if he doesnt end up on his back (he's black BJJ from Nogueira but Hendo's wrestling skill is olympic level)

most likely i dont think it would end by submission, but it would end either KO or TKO or Decision

anyways this is going to be a great FIGHT! i cant wait to see my favorite fighters going after the belt!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hendo at 185 has always had poor cardio. Why do people seem to forget this?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Hendo at 185 has always had poor cardio. Why do people seem to forget this?


Like a broken record...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

LockNhold said:


> Dana made a point, If henderson loses to Silva whos left in that division that can beat him?


Not Lindland anymore


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Hendo at 185 has always had poor cardio. Why do people seem to forget this?


You're assuming that his improved cardio displayed at 205 won't carry over. I think it will.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Flak said:


> You're assuming that his improved cardio displayed at 205 won't carry over. I think it will.


If he continues to come out swinging for the fences like he always does he is going to gas.


----------



## Laza cds mma (Feb 25, 2008)

Silva will knock Henderson out, no doubt about it


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> If he continues to come out swinging for the fences like he always does he is going to gas.


If he coems out swinging for the fences, i don't expect the fight to go long enough for him to gas. He will either catch Anderson early, or Anderson will pick him apart then KO him.

I think if this goes to ground he will be better than we have seen before @ 185 in terms of stamina.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Franklin really played into Anderson's game too much. Henderson won't do the same. 

For one he's actually brought in established Muay Thai fighter, with similar reach and size. Not just Matt Hume. Anderson has some quality guys to train with, included to Nogueira brothers who took Hendo's arm twice. But what olympic wrestlers has he been working with? Or fighters with such heavy hands? Even if he had knee problems, dehydrated Lutter took him down, mounted him and began dropping good punches before stupidly going for an armbar.

Even if Hendo gets bombed on by Silva's accurate strikes he won't just look to survive and get murked like Franklin. He'll press and throw bombs, and has the chin to do so. The guy hung in there with Wanderlei x2 and Rampage. I think Anderson is a good fighter but somewhat overrated for dismantling guys with lesser standup games who never tried to muck it up or wrestle with him.

So if Henderson can wrestle Silva around for five rounds and avoid submissions, he can take it. He always has a punchers chance as well and hell he could gnp him out. 

Silva has the footwork and speed to give Henderson fits all night if he picks his spots and keeps the distance.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Franklin really played into Anderson's game too much. Henderson won't do the same.
> 
> For one he's actually brought in established Muay Thai fighter, with similar reach and size. Not just Matt Hume. Anderson has some quality guys to train with, included to Nogueira brothers who took Hendo's arm twice. But what olympic wrestlers has he been working with? Or fighters with such heavy hands? Even if he had knee problems, dehydrated Lutter took him down, mounted him and began dropping good punches before stupidly going for an armbar.
> 
> ...


Lutter wasn't dehydrated and silva bucked him off then lutter tried to go for the arm bar. 
So horn or newton didn't try to wrestle with him? 
Look what happened to leben when he tried to press the action. Look at all the people in the past he has fought that have tried to press the action for example curtis stout or lee murry(who also has heavy hands).


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Over critical on my part, I'll admit. But come on people, the guy can lose. Dan Henderson in his last two fights flatlined Vanderlei and went to a close decision with Rampage, he has a freaking chance here. 

Nobody has to "press the action", but get the other guy out of his environment. You can't compare Henderson's wrestling to Newton or Horn and same goes for his hands with Murray and Stout. The guy is olympic calibre and has ko power in his hands, a rare combination for anybody to deal with.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

This is gonna be great.

I just hope they show these prelims.It will be a big bummer iof they dont.


Andrei Arlovski vs. Jake O'Brien How this could be a prelim ill never know.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Over critical on my part, I'll admit. But come on people, the guy can lose. Dan Henderson in his last two fights flatlined Vanderlei and went to a close decision with Rampage, he has a freaking chance here.
> 
> Nobody has to "press the action", but get the other guy out of his environment. You can't compare Henderson's wrestling to Newton or Horn and same goes for his hands with Murray and Stout. The guy is olympic calibre and has ko power in his hands, a rare combination for anybody to deal with.


Anyone has KO power in their hands when they're swing for the fences on every punch they throw. And no one is counting Hendo out, if you look at the forum everyone doesn't know who to pick.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

henderson is not gonna gas like he has in the past at 185. how do i know???? no 10 minute first round, those were brutal. the 5 minute round with his improved cardio means hes not gonna gas.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Flak said:


> You're assuming that his improved cardio displayed at 205 won't carry over. I think it will.


It hasn't before in the past. I'm not assuming anything, I'm just saying that, at 185, Henderson is inconsistent.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

^ That's fair to say.

I think Henderson is gonna come out and take the fight to Anderson, and nobody knows what to expect from it.

At this point, I think it's easy for a lot of people to lean towards Silva. He's come into the UFC and absolutely destroyed everyone put in front of him, and has barely showed any weakness. When you see a guy steamroll through people like that, you're led to believe he's unstoppable. That being said, he hasn't fought anyone like Dan Henderson, ever, let alone in the UFC. No one has pressed him, and everyone has been afraid of him thus far. That's not gonna happen on Saturday night.

Henderson isn't afraid of him. While yes, this could be a bad thing for Hendo, but with his chin, I don't think it is. He'll gladly eat a couple shots to land a big one himself. If he does, I think Silva is in big trouble. I think to some degree, even Anderson Silva thinks he's unbeatable, and that will be his downfall. He doesn't even remember the last time he's really been hit. After a while, that goes to your head. He probably thinks "if he hits me, no big deal." But he's dead wrong. He's gonna get woken up.

He's going to get VERY frustrated in this fight. If Lutter wasn't such an idiot, he could have finished him with strikes, but he went for the armbar. Henderson won't even be thinking submisssion. He's simply gonna pound him on the ground.

Obviously, we can debate about this all we want. Time will tell at this point.

Until it happens, we're all just beating a dead horse.

:sarcastic07:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> It hasn't before in the past. I'm not assuming anything, I'm just saying that, at 185, Henderson is inconsistent.


Thats because i think his conditioning improvement is more recent than his last fights at MW, but whatever. I think we're into semantics at this point. Find out saturday


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

yorT said:


> Anyone has KO power in their hands when they're swing for the fences on every punch they throw. And no one is counting Hendo out, if you look at the forum everyone doesn't know who to pick.


Anyone? Henderson's striking has really improved, the fight with Wandy and even against Rampage he had some solid combinations.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> ^ That's fair to say.
> 
> I think Henderson is gonna come out and take the fight to Anderson, and nobody knows what to expect from it.
> 
> ...


There is no water in this argument for hendo or anderson. People have tried to push the pace on anderson, just watch the leben fight, curtis fight or lee murray. Lee Murray also have very heavy hands and is better with them than hendo is. When did silva say he is unbeatable, he has got to be one of the most modest fighters today. Most of this crap that does come out gets lost in translation and he has respect for everyone he fights.

Lutter got bucked off watch the fight again, did you not see silva bring his legs around lutter and pull him back thats why lutter tried to go for the arm bar but lutter's arms were tied up with silva's legs and he couldn't pull it off.

I just want to know, How do you know silva is going to get frustrated in this fight?



Terry77 said:


> Anyone? Henderson's striking has really improved, the fight with Wandy and even against Rampage he had some solid combinations.


Rampage isn't even know for his striking, it has only recently improved and rampage still out boxed hendo.


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

*Henderson vs Silva*

Is there any pole anywhere to see who is going to win?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kongo vs. Herring*

...I don't see Herring winning this one by a long shot. His only chance would be to ground & pound Kongo out if he gets the takedown and maintains mount. Other than that, I see Kongo's devasting leg kicks, body kicks and all around striking taking Herring apart. Kongo has replaced the great Pedro Rizzo for having the most vicious leg kicks in MMA in my opinion. Kongo took Cro-Cop apart with his stand-up striking and leg kicks. If Herring decides to bang with Kongo he will lose in devastating fashion via TKO or KO.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Herring's a better wrestler than Kongo and he has a pretty decent ground game. I see him having a good chance.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=5795&zoneid=2
According to this guy it is going to be a long night. I don't see as many decisions happening at UFC 82, especially with Silva/Hendo.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

yorT said:


> Sorry but Kongo is going to be very impressive with this fight. Pretty sure he isn't just trainning stand up and i think his tdd is going to look really good. (Just my opinion)


I also get that feeling.

Also, I just realized David Bielkheden is the real deal, a tough as nails viking, a superman! i.e. a Swede :thumb02: But seriously, this could be the FOTN, Bielkheden is VERY aggressive and have BRUTAL GnP he has also recieved a BJJ blackbelt from Murilo Bustamante and trains with BTT, so that's gotta be worth something!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, but he had problems with Ishida, who is smaller than Diego. Diego is going to do the same thing, but he may even finish him, since elbows are in the equation.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Herring getting some knees in?...lol...don't think so*

...I noticed a few people giving Heath a good chance via using knees...lol...no way! Kongo is taller and much stronger than Herring, and Kongo is the Muay Thai specialist. To say Herring would win this fight is the equivilent of picking Tank over Kimbo...hello!...:confused03:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I noticed a few people giving Heath a good chance via using knees...lol...no way! Kongo is taller and much stronger than Herring, and Kongo is the Muay Thai specialist. To say Herring would win this fight is the equivilent of picking Tank over Kimbo...hello!...:confused03:


According to UFC.com, they are the same height, but I agree that Kongo will probably be more effective with the knees.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Heath can use knees on the ground well.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

G'day all
This is an amazing card, full of talent and shows just how strong the UFC is becoming. Should be great!
Predictions: 
Some very tough fights early hard to pick a winner.
Silva by TKO, has too many options and is too slick.
Fitch by Sub, hes a BEAST! Fitch vs GSP for title would be an insane war.
Okami by TKO, will beat up on old man.
Kongo by decision, better striker with reasonable takedown defense and scramble.
Leben by KO, but who cares anyway?

Finally a question. Does anyone know if UFC events are broadcast in pubs and clubs in Australia yet? Im sure they would draw a bigger audience than any boxing match.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Knees aren't allowed on the ground, what are you talking about? You should know that. It is illeagal to use knees while someone is down. On two knees i believe. So Heath can't use knees on the ground then. Kongo is going to win and Heath isnt as strong, dominate, or even in Kongo's League. Kongo is way stronger, more powerful, and an overall better fighter than Heath. Silva is going to take the win against Henderson. Just wait and see. Henderson is going to have to go into retirement. LOL. THATS ALL FOLKS!:thumb02:


Knees to the head are illegal, knees to the body are not.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

Just bought the PPV. It was 55 dollars. I thought I had read that the UFC was making a standard price of 45 dollars for both SD and HD. But that is not the case. FYI the SD is 45.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish we had the choise of HD or SD with our cable company.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Too all guests....*

The forum will be turned off in about an hr for guests. 

Either log in or register in order to see the ppv live. 

thanks.


----------



## Ricky6 (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope we see someone get knocked the f' out.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

It looked like Koscheck had an exciting fight. Man, I think the Arlovski-O'Brien fight is going to be a snoozer. Jake is going to keep shooting and Andrei is just going to sprawl.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

The Hammer vs. Brock!

I like the sound of that!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Brock all the way he is gonna pound his ass out...hell yeah, screw the insane one I guess. War Brock


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Okami ko'ed Evan Tanner with a vicious knee.  That was nice.

Oh yeah, in the 2nd round. In the Thai Clinch


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Chris Leben TKO's Sakara


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet...... I'm ranked 75 out of 17000+ on the UFC.com fantasy board.


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

*Thanks kds13*

Just wanted to send a shout out to kds13. Great job Kev... thanks again for the excellent play-by-play!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Silva won by submission so awesome, and to all the people that thought henderson was going to win can kiss my ******* ass. You all are bitches. And dick lickers. HAHAHAHAHAHA. Silva is the ******* best. So get over it. raise01: To Silva


Ah. That's appropriate. :confused02:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Nice call on the Kongo/Herring fight Damone. After seeing how Cro-Cop destroyed Herring over in Pride, then Kongo taking Cro-Cop apart, one would think Kongo would have done the same...not the case. Surprised Kongo kept going for the takedown...not the right game plan. Even Herring was disapointed that Kongo wouldn't stand and bang with him...you called that one right bro.


----------



## shorukendouche (Mar 2, 2008)

i personal was disgusted with hendo tapped with ******* 10 secs left on the clock. was a good fight but i felt it was garbage!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

shorukendouche said:


> i personal was disgusted with hendo tapped with ******* 10 secs left on the clock. was a good fight but i felt it was garbage!


It doesn't take ten seconds to choke someone unconscious.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Amazing Anderson...*

...I admit after seeing Dan contol Silva in the 1st rd, I thought my prediction would come true that Dan was too strong for him...NOT. I had a feeling Silva was gonna land of one his vicious knees..and he did...that was the beginning of the end for Dan, once Anderson got his back...it was only a matter of time. Anderson Silva truly is pound for pound the best middleweight in the world...Hats off to the Spider...raise01:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Thenegation....good response about Sho's disapointment on Dan tapping...I completely agree...Anderson had that rear naked sunk in DEEP...10 more seconds Dan would have been put to sleep...nice response bro.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

couchwarrior...true post bro. I thought Herring was 6 ft 2. Herring surprised a lot of critics, including me. Yes folks I eat crow from time to time too...lol. Just like everybody else. MMA fights are getting harder and harder to predict because it's evolving so quickly. Props to Herring pulling out the decision.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

it really sucks that evan tanner lost but for a first fight back in over a year he had to fight yushin okami thats no pushover man...get'em next time bro!!!


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

12-25-2007, 04:23 PM #111 (permalink) 
taadland 
Novice




Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: St Cloud MN
Posts: 85 
Credits: -37.22 
Quote:
Originally Posted by sirdilznik 
I would be willing to bet a lot of money that Hendo is "stronger" than The Spider in just about any measure. Just by looking at them side by side you can see how much thicker Dan is. You are right though that you can't tell by looks alone. However Dan is an Olympic caliber wrestler. Wrestlers are known for having tremendous strength developed through years and years of intense grappling. This is a kind of strength you cannot get through just weight lifting or exercising. Dan is a very big, overwhelming 185er if he chooses to go to MW.

I completely agree with you that strength alone would not determine the outcome of this fight. Both fighters are really smart and crafty too. It would be a barn burner and I hope Dan does drop down to 185 and Dana makes this happen. 

why do people think that anderson silva is small and not strong???????????????????????????????????????????? ???? im sure dan will get a take down or two, but that's his good wrestling, not that he is so much stronger than anderson. anderson has broad shoulders and if you look at him and franklin side by side anderson arms are the same size. he's not as skinny as everyone makes him out to be his long limbs simply make a deception. anderson was much stronger than rich, and i dan isn't as strong as your saying. dan didn't want this fight. thats a fact. he's getting it, and he's in trouble. good luck hollyfuckinwood, and all of your fans, you're gonna need it.
__________________
Know Respect, No Respect-----The title is Novice, why don't you read my posts. Then switch it to Expert.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by TYKIDD 
I'm sorry guys but this will be Hendo by TKO in round 4. Hendo will take Anderson down control him there and wear him out. Honestly I think anderson is fighting his most seasoned opponent who is great at what Anderson it the weakest at. 

Hendo has a fighting spirit he wont give up. Franklin as much as I liked him gave up. When Franklin doesent control his opponent from the begining he goes the cowards rout rather than fighting through it all. Hendo wont let that happen. Hendo takes it. 

franklin gave up????he barely made it into the second round and absolutely got his clock cleaned. hendo ain't shit. and seasoned???he's old as ****. one good fight since the turn of the millenium and he's gonna take it? bullshit! if he isn't knocked out he'll be submitted. and this fight isn't going to go more than 2 or 3 rounds so your 4th round prediction definately isn't going to hold.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by lildrummerboy16 
I believe Dan will win this one by ground and pound. You have to take Anderson out of his game to beat him- although he has proven himself on the ground also. I believe his stand up game is still his biggest weapon though. The closest man to ever beat Anderson in the octagon was Lutter, and the only reason he failed is because he didn't cut the weight properly and was worn down physically and mentally. Dan is a world class wrestler who won't make that same mistake and stick to an effective gameplan. 

first of all lutter wasn't close to beating silva. and thats a pathetic ******* excuse to say the reason he didn't is cause he didn't cut wieght properly. true he didn't and suffered from it, but that was going to make no difference...were talking lutter vs. silva! he didn't deserve the title shot anyways. there was no reasons he lost besides anderson is the superior fighter. so hendo is just going to ground and pound him? its hard to ground and pound a guy who is as good off his back as silva. im gonna come right out and say it, dan doesn't impress me. i think he's the only guy that has a shot at 185 to beat him but he's not going to do it with ground and pound! he's going to have to beat him with a KO. which is a could happen because he does have heavy hands but dan didn't really want this fight and it's for the simple fact that spider is lethal as all hell. dan will have a good gameplan yes, and yes he will stick to it. but he's not in his prime like silva is and its not going to happen. like no way in hell.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by benny 
yeah ? like his expeirience in pride under the chutebox club? or that rumble on the rock bs? or any of the other little league places he fought?
get real!!! so what he beat leben and franklin and looked so tough against all those guys in the pee-wee leagues.
that means sh#@ in the majors dude! 

well dudein the majors he's crushed who joe silva has put on the table for him..and you say peewee leagues and talk shit that he faught at ROTR which was okami...wow real minor leaguer. some of those other minor league events were victories over Jorge Rivera, Jeremy Horn, lee murray, and in pride he was more talented than any fighter he faught, besides at the time possibly newton, and he beat him. and what has dan done in the majors? he survived against page, that deserves credit in itself, but other than that ????so he beat wanderlei..now all of a sudden anyone who fights dan is stepping up to his level of competition? why is that so? because he won a unanimous against a washed up vitor? because he hasn't had any noteworthy victory before that since 01 when he won a split against ninja? you have to go back to 2fuckin000' to see a nice win streak during which he beat yvel, newton, Nogueira, and sobral. 2000! it's 2007 and anderson silva is in the prime of his career in which it would be an extreme upset for him to get beat by an aging competitor who in all actuallity has seen his better days. big leagues? yes the man from curitiba is in them and is holding the belt for everyone else to try and get. and when he comes down bouncing to dmx, look at hendo's face and you'll know why he didn't want the fight, cause he's in the big leagues and the most lethal fighter possibly in mma history is coming for blood.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by benny 
i dont recall his expeirence under the pride banner being very impressive! so i am not sure what your talking about.
and so far he has dominated some fairly game fighters, but none of them are in the same class as henderson!
if you think hendo is afraid of silva you are in for a surprise, to count out the old bull to early could prove to be a fatal mistake on the part of silva and yourself.
"ignorance begets confidence,more than does knowledge"
so where are your claims coming from?
remember the same things were said about mike tyson before his match with douglass
if you want to hop onto a bandwagon first check to see which way it's heading 

not on a bandwagon benny, was a silva fan long before he hit the "bigs" so you like the old balls in this one but didn't really give any counterpoints why. and you used some quote that really means nothing to me when it comes to the fight. so did you have old balls against page too? and why you would ever name drop iron mike into the debate i have no idea. and a douglas henderson comparison is ridiculous. yeah anderson didn't get to really see any household names in pride like wandy or nog or even belfort, but then again when he(anderson) was fighting in pride who were the household names fighting at 185? and i said anderson was more talented than his opponents in pride, i never said he put together all of his skills at the time and was the complete package. neither was quinton in pride. all im saying is now the moxi is there for superstardom. dan hasn't done anything for me lately besides one lucky hook in a war with wand. and if anderson can keep this reign of terror up for a substantial amount of time he has a chance for the big league hall of fame. i know thats getting ahead of things but at this point in dans career he doesn't have the chance to build a lights out hall of fame career in the "bigs" like silva does. at this point in dan's career he doesn't have the chance for much besides having a quicker, younger, more talented, flashier, better footwork, better clinch, better striking opponent tee off on his chin. you better hope for a quick takedown, a gay and pound, and a decision, thats the only shot old balls has got. no big guy, no mistakes here just two eyes that see the whole picture. when silva is saying "sorry" in broken english becuase he feels bad for the way he just owned hendo, you can type me up a personal sorry for insulting my intellegence.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

quote=benny;407443]i appriciate the rep.

what i meant was(and i cant make it any simpler than this) is that to write a guy like dan henderson off is foolish.
he has fought better compitition than anderson silva, is definately stonger, and his striking although may not be as technical as silvas, is more powerful.
to say there is no doubt that he will win the fight with silva would make me look as foolish as you have made yourself appear , stating things with a certainty that only reflects your lack of knowledge on the subject.
QUOTE]

i know i pretty much already finished you on the subject benny boy, BUT since i'm still pissed you insulted me by saying i have lack of knowledge imma hit you with one more point, well a stat that is. your more powerful striker dan the man, in his 22 wins it's gone to decision 50% of the time and only 45.5% have been by ko. (10 out of 22 wins) wow big time power. as for silva's 20 wins, 12 are by ko, (that's 60% if you can't do the math) and he finishes more fights only going to decision 25% of the time in his victories. seems to be a pretty powerful striker in my opinion. or i must just be a fuckin' idiot on the subject.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by Benny 

WANDERLEI SILVA!!!!
31 wins 21 KTFO's almost more knockouts than andy has fights.
dan faced him twice without getting knocked out.
i dont want to hear that "hes wild crap" either the record speaks for itself and wandy has fought WAY better compition than andy!!! even if it was out of his weight class 

anderson has much better bjj and slightly better striking than wand as of right now and as of when dan faught wanderlei. come on man we've all seen the fights. plus i don't care what kind of shape or mindstate dan is in he is not the better fighter. and you think those big names dan had faught in the late 90's and turn of the century mean shit now????????? yeah he's won in the past against those big names that you keep bragging him up about but what you think he's so baddass cause he knocked out your boy wand right? other than that what he ko'd ryo and gono in recent memory????wow tough guy. if you want old balls to make some herioc statement at 37 years old he should go to heavywieght, he's not going to do it in "the bigs" at 185. and you think he's so strong i had to watch some of his fights today to see what you were bragging about and i watched arona throw him around like a rag doll. why do you think he's such an exciting fighter? one big left hook on wanderlei????that's all. and you keep claiming minor league victories for anderson, and again who was he fighting in those shows? same guys that have been around. actually in most of the shows big names were in em. just cause it's not pride means it's minor league??? look at how cro cop looked in pride, a badasss cause he knocked out a bunch of professional wrestling japs? those brazilians that we're in those "minor league events" most of the japs fighting in pride couldn't grip there jocks. and what his two losses in your beloved pride he got caught in two subbmissions? wow what a *****. the move ryo put on him was a 1 in a billion. so dan faught a long career in pride while anderson was gaining momentum else whre that doesn't mean shit when it comes to this fight....the big picture right. it's where there at now! not how they got there! that my friend is fact and not ignorance.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

bet offer from benny 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

alright dude check it out.
if a-silva beats hendo i will post a thread in smacktalk claiming you to be the greatest fan of all and most knowledgable poster in the forum.

and take the flaming along with it!

if hendo wins you do the same for me!

it will be funny and settle our exchange at the same time .. what do you think?

I back up what I say and don't back down. I've never been adamant about a fight and came up on the short end. __________________


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone notice Dan Henderson's suffocation tactics?
Yeah I know it's not illeagal but come on.
That seemed to be a little harsh imo. What do you guys think?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bj does it..Even though I think its a little cheap, its a part of the game.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

To all of you predicting Hendo by KO, hope you got your shit stright now.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

hand over mouth happens all the time. im actually surprised that so many people were surprised by this.:confused02:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Overall, I thought it was a decent even with some good fights. I wish Henderson vs Silva would have lasted a bit longer, but whatcha going to do when the Spider's dominating. The announcing was good. One thing that was pissing me off was the crowd though, I hope we don't start to see a trend as the UFC gets more popular.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I feel that it should be illegal to use suffocations tactics in the UFC,because,it is not part of fighting. They should do something to change that. Dana White, should do something to change that. Its cheap, uncalled for, and not a real fighting move. Fight fair, *this isn't wwe where you can poke guys in the eyes, and give'em low blows.* Submission should be allowed, but not Suffocation Tactics. Thats how i feel. MAKE IT ILLEGAL TO USE:cool02:


actually i watch WWE and thats illegal there also


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> I feel that it should be illegal to use suffocations tactics in the UFC,because,it is not part of fighting. They should do something to change that. Dana White, should do something to change that. Its cheap, uncalled for, and not a real fighting move. Fight fair, this isn't wwe where you can poke guys in the eyes, and give'em low blows. Submission should be allowed, but not Suffocation Tactics. Thats how i feel. MAKE IT ILLEGAL TO USE:cool02:


Cool man i'm glad i'm not the only one. I was shocked when Dan was doing that.
Like you said, it should be an illegal move.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol, placing your hand over someones mouth to disrupt their breathing is cheap? How? How in any way is that not a legit move.

Yes, disupting someones breathing should be disallowed, however choking them unconscious is fine.:dunno:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I see what you guys are talking about. It's legal, obviously, but Dan did seem to be doing it excessively. The last time I remember seeing it - aka when it was blatant enough to really notice, was when Hughes was about to start pummeling BJ in the rematch. I'm not sure the exact rule set but it did seem a little much. It didn't affect the outcome so I won't lose sleep over it...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Anyone notice Dan Henderson's suffocation tactics?
> Yeah I know it's not illeagal but come on.
> That seemed to be a little harsh imo. What do you guys think?


Harsh? You would rather someone elbow you in the face, or choke you out? Dan made it obvious with his hand, but fighters always do this with their forearms, chest...anything to cover the mouth, put pressure on the chest, and disrupt your opponents breathing. It is part of ground game.



WhoopDatAzz said:


> I feel that it should be illegal to use suffocations tactics in the UFC,because,it is not part of fighting. They should do something to change that. Dana White, should do something to change that. Its cheap, uncalled for, and not a real fighting move. Fight fair, this isn't wwe where you can poke guys in the eyes, and give'em low blows. Submission should be allowed, but not Suffocation Tactics. Thats how i feel. MAKE IT ILLEGAL TO USE:cool02:


At what point are they disrupting breathing, and at what point are they going for a submission? You are basically advocating the elimination of choke out submissions, since that is "not part of fighting", according to you. I am really not sure what kind of MMA matches you watch, but when 2 fighters are on the mat it would be impossible to tell whether a fighter was intentionally "disrupting breathing". It is just so open ended. If i were to press my hand on yer forhead, and my forarm "just happens" to be over your mouth, disrupting breathing, would that be illegal? Dan made it obvious, that's all. Not that fighters every try to hide it, it just doesn't often look that blatant.



TheNegation said:


> Lol, placing your hand over someones mouth to disrupt their breathing is cheap? How? How in any way is that not a legit move.
> 
> Yes, disupting someones breathing should be disallowed, however choking them unconscious is fine.:dunno:


Exactly.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Bj does it..Even though I think its a little cheap, its a part of the game.


well yes a lot of fighters do it, actually hughes was doing it to bj worse than i've seen bj do it. but hendo was doing it worse than i have ever witnessed before. my thing with the hand on the mouth is that the fingers are very close to the eyes, dan however was doing it legally and the rasta ref herb was ontop of things. the thing about when dan was covering anderson's mouth and i've said this a couple times now, hendo seemed more concerned with doing that rather than improving his position. i guess it didn't really matter in the end, cause the only one gasping for air was hollywood.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

BrutalKO;483936 After seeing how Cro-Cop destroyed Herring over in Pride said:


> not exactly....cro cops mind was out of this world when he was getting beat by kongo, still feeling the cobwebs from the gonzaga fight. and heath really needed this win, and by all acounts kongo is still figuring everthing out. if you knew anything about everything you would probably lean for herring. although i will say i was shocked by the number of takedowns kongo went for.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Apecity.....come on bro....Dan was practically trying to suffocate Silva.
All i'm saying is blaitently trying to suffocate someone like that is crazy.
I understand disrupting breathing is part of the game..... you know what we are talking about man.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Apecity.....come on bro....Dan was practically trying to suffocate Silva.
> All i'm saying is blaitently trying to suffocate someone like that is crazy.
> I understand disrupting breathing is part of the game..... you know what we are talking about man.


Well the thing is he could still breathe through his nose fine, as you are not allowed to stick fingers in those nose (not that mosr fighters would want to! :thumb02. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that it looks alot worse than it really is. Most fighters do it to some degree and what dan was doing looked bad, but was probably not rly even a concern of silvas.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

WhoopDatAzz said:


> Well you would know it if i put my hand over your mouth, and had my knee on your stomach. Thats how. It was so obvious that that is what happened. It was cheap. If their going to allow that, why not allow everything. Fighters should not be able to suffocate someone, are they trying to kill that person or something? This isn't a gladiator sport, its mma. And mma isn't supposed to be about how brutal you possibly can be. Its a ******* sport. ITS OBVIOUS WHEN I DISRUPPT YOUR BREATHING, MORON. Quite making excuses.


It isn't an excuse, and if you knew anything at all about MMA (and maybe you would if you speant more time watching it than tossing around childish insults) you would know Anderson Silva was never in the SLIGHTEST danger of suffocating at all. 

You do realize you have a little thing called a nose to breathe with right? 

I...I don't even know what to say to you...you are scared because fighters are having their mouths covered (leaving their nose free to breathe, which is what a trained athlete uses for inhaling anyways)...but you are not scared of fighters being choked out and suffering brain damage? :angry04:

If you are that dense I cannot help you.


----------

